# No member banner?



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 17, 2017)

I paid for a 2-year membership back in July (July 10th, per the PayPal receipt). I still don't see the "supporting member" badge. Can someone help me out with that?


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## jks9199 (Mar 17, 2017)

Think it's fixed, we're looking at things behind the scenes, too.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 17, 2017)

jks9199 said:


> Think it's fixed, we're looking at things behind the scenes, too.


Thanks, JKS. While you're at it, can you make sure the payment is showing? I seem to remember there was an issue with it back then, and honestly don't remember if this is the the one that failed, and whether my later attempt was successful. I don't see the reversal in PayPal right off, but it might just be buried.


----------



## Danny T (Mar 17, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> Thanks, JKS. While you're at it, can you make sure the payment is showing? I seem to remember there was an issue with it back then, and honestly don't remember if this is the the one that failed, and whether my later attempt was successful. I don't see the reversal in PayPal right off, but it might just be buried.


Had the same problem with my purchasing a membership but PayPal returned my payment after a few months because... "payments@forumfoundry.com did not sign up for a PayPal account or did not complete the registration process." I'll attempt again.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 17, 2017)

gpseymour said:


> I paid for a 2-year membership back in July (July 10th, per the PayPal receipt). I still don't see the "supporting member" badge. Can someone help me out with that?


Well I can see it on yours my friend


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 17, 2017)

Headhunter said:


> Well I can see it on yours my friend


Yeah, I think they just fixed it, in response to the post.


----------

